# Baby Girls!!



## CSweets

Has anybody who has a baby girl gotten their ears pierced??

I got Kayt's done yesterday! She is doing great and I know she will thank me later down the road when all of her friends have their ears pierced!

What is everyone's view on it?


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

my baby boy doesnt got em ;)

but i got mine done when i was 2 i think


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I had mine done at about 2. I don't have a generalized opinion on them, but Liv doesn't have her ears pierced yet. I have no doubt that she'll have them done before she starts school, because when she asks for them I'll allow her to get them (and most girls start asking about 3 years old)

It always surprised people that she doesn't have them because I'm super pierced (I've had 19 different piercings in all) and am a huge advocate for body art, but this is actually why I don't want to pierce them until she asks. I want her to embrace body art like I do, to have the same respect for it that I do. PLUS....I'm a huge wimp. I can't even get her vacs without crying (not that she's gotten many) :blush:


----------



## AriannasMama

I won't be getting Arianna's done until she can ask for them herself, understand that it will hurt when they are done, and that she needs to be able to take care of them herself.

That's just my view, I don't look down on anyone who got their babies done though :).


----------



## x__amour

Tbh, I had debated the whole, "Well, she won't remember the pain, etc." but in the end I decided against it. I remember the excitement of getting my ears pierced and I didn't want to take that away from Tori. Also I do worry about her ripping them out and what not. So I am waiting until Tori asks for them and understands what comes with them. :thumbup:

But to each their own. :flower:


----------



## CSweets

I totally understand! It took me a long time to decide this! I just thought that as a baby, she would only cry for a couple seconds and then forget all about it and she did! She cried for a few seconds and then got distracted by something else and was all happy again!


----------



## CSweets

x__amour said:


> Tbh, I had debated the whole, "Well, she won't remember the pain, etc." but in the end I decided against it. I remember the excitement of getting my ears pierced, etc and I didn't want to take that away fron Tori. Also I do worry about her ripping them out and what not. So I an waiting until Tori asks for them and understands what comes with them. :thumbup:
> 
> But to each their own. :flower:

I got mine done when I was a baby(Except my mom wasn't all to bright and decided to do them herself and now they are all crooked :( ) But I guess it's too late for Kayt now I probably should have started this thread a couple days ago... lol.


----------



## bbyno1

I have never been one for even contemplating to get Aliyah's ears done,personally. I will wait untill she asks herself. I got mine done twice and was too young to understand, and when i grew up i hated my second one and still have the whole left now. I want her to fully understand what the procedure is etc it's her body,not mine:)

Nothing against OP


----------



## sarah0108

Personally i dont like ear peircings on babys so i shall say no more x


----------



## kandbumpx

sarah0108 said:


> Personally i dont like ear peircings on babys so i shall say no more x

Agree! x


----------



## Bexxx

I'm really not a fan of piercings on young girls, like <10 so Isla won't be getting hers done anytime soon.


----------



## Strawberrymum

im waiting till she asks and i think shes old enough. i want her to be excited and for her to choose what to do with her body and how she wants to look not me :flower:


----------



## lizardbreath

I got jaymees ears done at 10 months so that for her birthday i could her earrings Kat will be the same.I'm pro I mean I'd rather care for them then have them do it


----------



## lb

I debated this for a long time, but in end I've decided to wait until she asks to get them done herself. I think I was about 6 when I begged my mom to get mine done. We took care of my piercings, but I think one did end up getting infected since I'm very very prone. I'd rather wait until she asks and understands what comes with having her ears pierced, and if she gets an infection, at least have her old enough to tell me what's wrong. I don't want to deal with more trouble while she can't talk to me other than crying right now. 
But I do think piercings on babies are cute. Kayla's cousin got hers done at 2 months a few months ago, and her piercings have done just fine.To each their own!


----------



## Lauraxamy

I personally wouldn't even consider getting my LO's ear peirced at such a young age just don't see the need and I'd hate seeing her cry, but that's just me.


----------



## KaceysMummy

I personally don't see the point in it so young tbh. I won't get Kacey's done until she asked either.
Although I got mines done when 8 when I wanted them, and ran out the shop screaming when the gun came out :haha: 
I do find it ridiculous that Claire's accessories in the UK pierce babies ears at 3 months?! I don't see the need. And it's not like they have 'specialists' to do it or that either... x


----------



## rainbows_x

I am not getting Ava's done until she is old enough to ask me and understands how she must care for them & the pain etc.

I had mine done at 11, I asked my parents and they made sure I was certain I wanted them. Never should of bothered as I never wear them now. x


----------



## Bexxx

rainbows_x said:


> I had mine done at 11, I asked my parents and they made sure I was certain I wanted them. Never should of bothered as I never wear them now. x

I had mine done at 11 too but I wear earrings like 2/3 times a year now, seems pointless now.


----------



## cabbagebaby

if i had a girl i dont think i would get them done til she was about 5 cause thats when i had mine done but im not against it if other people want to do it


----------



## krys

I will be getting Madison's ears pierced as soon as she's old enough :flow:

My parents got mine done when I was 6 weeks old.


----------



## lov3hat3

If i ever have a girl, then i probably will. Its not something ive really though about, but im not against it :flower:


----------



## CSweets

KaceysMummy said:
 

> I personally don't see the point in it so young tbh. I won't get Kacey's done until she asked either.
> Although I got mines done when 8 when I wanted them, and ran out the shop screaming when the gun came out :haha:
> I do find it ridiculous that Claire's accessories in the UK pierce babies ears at 3 months?! I don't see the need. And it's not like they have 'specialists' to do it or that either... x

Claire's in the US is the same for 3 months too!


----------



## amygwen

I don't like when I see babies with their ears pierced, that's just my own personal opinion. I wouldn't ever get Kenny's ears pierced because I don't know if he'd want them done when he's older. He can make that choice for himself when he wants them done!


----------



## pansylove

I genuinely don't see the point. All it does is cause risk.. Infection.. Pain.. Ripping them out.. Choking... What is the point?!!! 
Do you not think your baby is beautiful enough without manipulating her body?

I'm covered in piercings. And tattoos - but had my Mother gotten them done for me without my consent I would resent her and hate them, because each thing was my personal decision and choice.


----------



## emmylou92

I dont see the point tbh, Hollie wont be having hers done untill she is old enough to look after them herself, she will also have to save her spending money that she earns to have them done. I had mine done at 5 i think, my sister had to wait till she was 9 and since then has had them done twice and they all got infected so no she isnt intrested.

no offence to OP though, she is your baby.


----------



## abbSTAR

Hate it on baby's!


----------



## rileybaby

Personally i couldnt put my baby through it. I hate seeing Riley having injections done which he has to.. i couldnt put him through it out of choice.


----------



## ~RedLily~

I really don't like it. I remember getting mine done and it isn't 5 minutes and the pain is gone, my ears felt like they were burning for days. I also don't think it's up to me as it's not my body, I would have hated having that decision taken away from me when I was younger.


----------



## JadeBaby75

KaceysMummy said:


> I personally don't see the point in it so young tbh. I won't get Kacey's done until she asked either.
> Although I got mines done when 8 when I wanted them, and ran out the shop screaming when the gun came out :haha:
> I do find it ridiculous that Claire's accessories in the UK pierce babies ears at 3 months?! I don't see the need. And it's not like they have 'specialists' to do it or that either... x

I actually worked at Claires and I would pierce babies that were three WEEKS! Not to scare anyone but I we would FREQUENTLY have mess ups (baby moved, wrong spotting, uneven) and would have to take the ear ring out and redo it. It was terrible.:cry: I would never advise anybody to get it done there. I was most certainly not a professional just a 16 year old girl they handed an ear piercing gun to. :wacko:

Oh and just to add, I hated doing it to the little babies. Its one of the reasons I quit. I hated having to answer to angry parents cussing me out when they shouldn't have even had their two month old getting pierced by a teenager in the first place!!!

As for Jade I plan on getting hers done in a little while. Im not sure where yet!


----------



## JLFKJS

JadeBaby75 said:


> KaceysMummy said:
> 
> 
> I personally don't see the point in it so young tbh. I won't get Kacey's done until she asked either.
> Although I got mines done when 8 when I wanted them, and ran out the shop screaming when the gun came out :haha:
> I do find it ridiculous that Claire's accessories in the UK pierce babies ears at 3 months?! I don't see the need. And it's not like they have 'specialists' to do it or that either... x
> 
> I actually worked at Claires and I would pierce babies that were three WEEKS! Not to scare anyone but I we would FREQUENTLY have mess ups (baby moved, wrong spotting, uneven) and would have to take the ear ring out and redo it. It was terrible.:cry: I would never advise anybody to get it done there. I was most certainly not a professional just a 16 year old girl they handed an ear piercing gun to. :wacko:
> 
> Oh and just to add, I hated doing it to the little babies. Its one of the reasons I quit. I hated having to answer to angry parents cussing me out when they shouldn't have even had their two month old getting pierced by a teenager in the first place!!!
> 
> As for Jade I plan on getting hers done in a little while. Im not sure where yet!Click to expand...


yikes:wacko:


----------



## JadeBaby75

JLFKJS said:


> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KaceysMummy said:
> 
> 
> I personally don't see the point in it so young tbh. I won't get Kacey's done until she asked either.
> Although I got mines done when 8 when I wanted them, and ran out the shop screaming when the gun came out :haha:
> I do find it ridiculous that Claire's accessories in the UK pierce babies ears at 3 months?! I don't see the need. And it's not like they have 'specialists' to do it or that either... x
> 
> I actually worked at Claires and I would pierce babies that were three WEEKS! Not to scare anyone but I we would FREQUENTLY have mess ups (baby moved, wrong spotting, uneven) and would have to take the ear ring out and redo it. It was terrible.:cry: I would never advise anybody to get it done there. I was most certainly not a professional just a 16 year old girl they handed an ear piercing gun to. :wacko:
> 
> Oh and just to add, I hated doing it to the little babies. Its one of the reasons I quit. I hated having to answer to angry parents cussing me out when they shouldn't have even had their two month old getting pierced by a teenager in the first place!!!
> 
> As for Jade I plan on getting hers done in a little while. Im not sure where yet!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yikes:wacko:Click to expand...

Yes! I don't want to put anyone down who does this but any piercing places that use the plastic guns or are in malls are NOT where you want to take your babies.


----------



## JLFKJS

JadeBaby75 said:


> JLFKJS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KaceysMummy said:
> 
> 
> I personally don't see the point in it so young tbh. I won't get Kacey's done until she asked either.
> Although I got mines done when 8 when I wanted them, and ran out the shop screaming when the gun came out :haha:
> I do find it ridiculous that Claire's accessories in the UK pierce babies ears at 3 months?! I don't see the need. And it's not like they have 'specialists' to do it or that either... x
> 
> I actually worked at Claires and I would pierce babies that were three WEEKS! Not to scare anyone but I we would FREQUENTLY have mess ups (baby moved, wrong spotting, uneven) and would have to take the ear ring out and redo it. It was terrible.:cry: I would never advise anybody to get it done there. I was most certainly not a professional just a 16 year old girl they handed an ear piercing gun to. :wacko:
> 
> Oh and just to add, I hated doing it to the little babies. Its one of the reasons I quit. I hated having to answer to angry parents cussing me out when they shouldn't have even had their two month old getting pierced by a teenager in the first place!!!
> 
> As for Jade I plan on getting hers done in a little while. Im not sure where yet!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yikes:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! I don't want to put anyone down who does this but any piercing places that use the plastic guns or are in malls are NOT where you want to take your babies.Click to expand...



I was 6 when I asked to get my ears peirced (pointless now because I never wear earrings) but the gun jammed on one of my ears and it HURT when they were trying to pull it apart :nope:


----------



## JadeBaby75

JLFKJS said:


> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JLFKJS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KaceysMummy said:
> 
> 
> I personally don't see the point in it so young tbh. I won't get Kacey's done until she asked either.
> Although I got mines done when 8 when I wanted them, and ran out the shop screaming when the gun came out :haha:
> I do find it ridiculous that Claire's accessories in the UK pierce babies ears at 3 months?! I don't see the need. And it's not like they have 'specialists' to do it or that either... x
> 
> I actually worked at Claires and I would pierce babies that were three WEEKS! Not to scare anyone but I we would FREQUENTLY have mess ups (baby moved, wrong spotting, uneven) and would have to take the ear ring out and redo it. It was terrible.:cry: I would never advise anybody to get it done there. I was most certainly not a professional just a 16 year old girl they handed an ear piercing gun to. :wacko:
> 
> Oh and just to add, I hated doing it to the little babies. Its one of the reasons I quit. I hated having to answer to angry parents cussing me out when they shouldn't have even had their two month old getting pierced by a teenager in the first place!!!
> 
> As for Jade I plan on getting hers done in a little while. Im not sure where yet!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yikes:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! I don't want to put anyone down who does this but any piercing places that use the plastic guns or are in malls are NOT where you want to take your babies.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was 6 when I asked to get my ears peirced (pointless now because I never wear earrings) but the gun jammed on one of my ears and it HURT when they were trying to pull it apart :nope:Click to expand...

Yeah Ive had that happen a couple times. Sucks to hear it wasn't even worth it :dohh:


----------



## Srrme

I had mine pierced as baby, but I don't wear earings. :shrug: If I have a girl some day, I will not be piercing her ears until she's old enough to ask for them, and care for them. I honestly don't see the point in a baby wearing earings. :nope:


----------



## vicky125

my daughter is 8 1/2 months old and has her ears peirced.. here in australia (or atleast around where i live) babies have to be atleast 6 months to get their ears peirced and most wont do it til their 1... she had just turned 6 months when we went and got it done and she cried for about 5 minutes and then forgot it.. we dont have a problem with her playing with them or pulling at them either as they are studs and unless its irritating her she doesnt even notice them..
the only thing i think is bad about getting them done when they're babies is that it just means you have to be a bit more careful when taking her tops off otherwise we might pull it and make it bleed or something, and taking care of it (but you wouldnt get them done without intending on doing that anyway)


----------



## KaceysMummy

JadeBaby75 said:


> KaceysMummy said:
> 
> 
> I personally don't see the point in it so young tbh. I won't get Kacey's done until she asked either.
> Although I got mines done when 8 when I wanted them, and ran out the shop screaming when the gun came out :haha:
> I do find it ridiculous that Claire's accessories in the UK pierce babies ears at 3 months?! I don't see the need. And it's not like they have 'specialists' to do it or that either... x
> 
> I actually worked at Claires and I would pierce babies that were three WEEKS! Not to scare anyone but I we would FREQUENTLY have mess ups (baby moved, wrong spotting, uneven) and would have to take the ear ring out and redo it. It was terrible.:cry: I would never advise anybody to get it done there. I was most certainly not a professional just a 16 year old girl they handed an ear piercing gun to. :wacko:
> 
> Oh and just to add, I hated doing it to the little babies. Its one of the reasons I quit. I hated having to answer to angry parents cussing me out when they shouldn't have even had their two month old getting pierced by a teenager in the first place!!!
> 
> As for Jade I plan on getting hers done in a little while. Im not sure where yet!Click to expand...

Whoa, that's crazy... 
Claire's is really the only place here for piercing except the tattoo and piercing places, where babies aren't allowed... x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

I've chosen not to get my daughter's ears pierced. I'm not a fan of babies/ young children with pierced ears. When she asks me and I think she's responsible enough, I will let her get them pierced. I got them done when I was 14, out of MY choice, I liked being given that choice :)


----------



## annawrigley

Um no :/
I hate it, I think its unnecessary and cruel. And I do not get the 'they won't remember the pain' argument. How does that make it ok?! If I were to break Noah's arm would it be ok because hey when he's grown up he won't remember it?! Of course not. Pain is pain no matter how old the victim is. God it makes me angry. Exit thread exit thread


----------



## divershona

personally i hate babies having their ears pierced. 

The rule in my family was that you couldn't get ur ears pierced until 16 and we had to pay for them ourselves. my older cousin got hers done at 13 so i fought with my mum and persuaded her into letting me get them done for my 13th birthday, now i barely wear earrings but im glad that i got them done when i did and not before :)


----------



## sarah0108

Okay i'm gonna say it..

I DO NOT SEE WHY PARENTS FEEL THE NEED TO PUT HOLES IT THEIR CHILDS BODY WITHOUT THEIR CONSENT!!!

and i agree with whoever said the pain isnt gone in 5 mins, mine itched for days! I have 3 sets of ear piercings and i had each done when i was old enough to decide and understand.

I just can't grasp why anyone would willingly want to peirce a child. Do not get it at all. 
You wouldnt get a belly button peirced on a baby so why are ears different?

:dohh:


----------



## annawrigley

^ Agreed, just on the off-chance they'll want it when they're older? :wacko: Why not just wait til they ARE older and see if they DO want it? :dohh: Will never understand.


----------



## ~RedLily~

What about the off chance they DON'T want them done?


----------



## JadeBaby75

~RedLily~ said:


> What about the off chance they DON'T want them done?

Then they don't wear earrings... :shrug:


----------



## JadeBaby75

KaceysMummy said:


> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KaceysMummy said:
> 
> 
> I personally don't see the point in it so young tbh. I won't get Kacey's done until she asked either.
> Although I got mines done when 8 when I wanted them, and ran out the shop screaming when the gun came out :haha:
> I do find it ridiculous that Claire's accessories in the UK pierce babies ears at 3 months?! I don't see the need. And it's not like they have 'specialists' to do it or that either... x
> 
> I actually worked at Claires and I would pierce babies that were three WEEKS! Not to scare anyone but I we would FREQUENTLY have mess ups (baby moved, wrong spotting, uneven) and would have to take the ear ring out and redo it. It was terrible.:cry: I would never advise anybody to get it done there. I was most certainly not a professional just a 16 year old girl they handed an ear piercing gun to. :wacko:
> 
> Oh and just to add, I hated doing it to the little babies. Its one of the reasons I quit. I hated having to answer to angry parents cussing me out when they shouldn't have even had their two month old getting pierced by a teenager in the first place!!!
> 
> As for Jade I plan on getting hers done in a little while. Im not sure where yet!Click to expand...
> 
> Whoa, that's crazy...
> Claire's is really the only place here for piercing except the tattoo and piercing places, where babies aren't allowed... xClick to expand...

Some tattoo parlors will do babies, depending on who you ask. You want to get them done with a needle vs. a gun :thumbup:


----------



## ~RedLily~

JadeBaby75 said:


> ~RedLily~ said:
> 
> 
> What about the off chance they DON'T want them done?
> 
> Then they don't wear earrings... :shrug:Click to expand...

But they've still got the marks. I've got piercings from years ago that are closed up but you can still see them.


----------



## JadeBaby75

~RedLily~ said:


> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~RedLily~ said:
> 
> 
> What about the off chance they DON'T want them done?
> 
> Then they don't wear earrings... :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> But they've still got the marks. I've got piercings from years ago that are closed up but you can still see them.Click to expand...

But surely its not that big of a deal? :shrug: Im not trying to be contrversial but I just don't see it as that big of a deal. I never wear earrings and I hardly ever think about my holes. I suppose every person is different though :thumbup:


----------



## annawrigley

But then if its not a big deal why do it ? :shrug: I wouldn't want holes in my body that I'd not asked for. And they are obvious, I didn't wear earrings for like 7 years and you could definitely see the holes and its not a good look.


----------



## sarah0108

But they dont want pain!
I dont get why parents would put a baby through any pain?


----------



## airbear

I got my ears pierced when I was 6 weeks old. I've never had a problem with getting them done so young. I've always worn earrings and still do. I usually fine a cute stud I like and wear them for a long time. Years. I always think its weird people who do have pierced ears don't do the same. My sister has her ears pierced and never wears earrings (she has multiple holes). I love having my ears done.

As for Elsie, OH and I had decided that we will wait until she asks for them. We won't get them done right away just because she asked, she has to wait until her birthday for it to be her birthday gift. As others have said she will have to be educated that it will be painful and how to take care of them.


----------



## AirForceWife7

I don't believe in getting it done until they are old enough to tell you they want them themself. I would just cry if I saw someone putting a needle through my baby's ears while I restrain her. Definitely not an option in my book, but that's just my opinion. To each their own.


----------



## mayb_baby

They should be old enough to ask, understand and care for them.


----------



## emmylou92

I think it really should be illegal, It is with most other peircings in the uk OR they people have to be like 12 or over with parents concent, I think all peircings should be the same.

I'm damn sure if a mother was cought jabbing needles in there childs skin SS would have something to say about it!! Gahh, I think Its pretty tacky tbh.


----------



## JadeBaby75

emmylou92 said:


> I think it really should be illegal, It is with most other peircings in the uk OR they people have to be like 12 or over with parents concent, I think all peircings should be the same.
> 
> I'm damn sure if a mother was cought jabbing needles in there childs skin SS would have something to say about it!! Gahh, I think Its pretty tacky tbh.

What's tacky? Piercing their ears or little babies with earrings?


----------



## rainbows_x

I just don't see any positives? :shrug:


----------



## wishuwerehere

JadeBaby75 said:


> ~RedLily~ said:
> 
> 
> What about the off chance they DON'T want them done?
> 
> Then they don't wear earrings... :shrug:Click to expand...

I haven't worn earrings for years but my ear piercings still occasionally get infected. I may be an odd case but I wouldn't consider 'they wouldn't wear earrings' as a get out clause...


----------



## KaceysMummy

JadeBaby75 said:


> KaceysMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KaceysMummy said:
> 
> 
> I personally don't see the point in it so young tbh. I won't get Kacey's done until she asked either.
> Although I got mines done when 8 when I wanted them, and ran out the shop screaming when the gun came out :haha:
> I do find it ridiculous that Claire's accessories in the UK pierce babies ears at 3 months?! I don't see the need. And it's not like they have 'specialists' to do it or that either... x
> 
> I actually worked at Claires and I would pierce babies that were three WEEKS! Not to scare anyone but I we would FREQUENTLY have mess ups (baby moved, wrong spotting, uneven) and would have to take the ear ring out and redo it. It was terrible.:cry: I would never advise anybody to get it done there. I was most certainly not a professional just a 16 year old girl they handed an ear piercing gun to. :wacko:
> 
> Oh and just to add, I hated doing it to the little babies. Its one of the reasons I quit. I hated having to answer to angry parents cussing me out when they shouldn't have even had their two month old getting pierced by a teenager in the first place!!!
> 
> As for Jade I plan on getting hers done in a little while. Im not sure where yet!Click to expand...
> 
> Whoa, that's crazy...
> Claire's is really the only place here for piercing except the tattoo and piercing places, where babies aren't allowed... xClick to expand...
> 
> Some tattoo parlors will do babies, depending on who you ask. You want to get them done with a needle vs. a gun :thumbup:Click to expand...

Not here, babies aren't even allowed into the premises...


----------



## Strawberrymum

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpIWH5egYBA&feature=player_detailpage

has anyone watched this i just cried :( 

i dont have much against people who do it i just feel bad for the babies like there in pain and there not even happy about it or proud of themselves like a ten/eleven year old would be


----------



## sarah0108

i dont think i can bring myself to watch it :cry:


----------



## Strawberrymum

i dont know how the mum can just sit there and hold her! i cryed and had to give my LO to my mum when she got her shots! 

poor little baby


----------



## Bexxx

Eek, I don't think I'd be able to watch it.
I just do not understand why someone would do that to a poor baby, let alone their own child. Doesn't even look nice in my opinion.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Okay heres my take. If the child doesnt want earings when the are older and doesnt want the hole gauge your ears up a step or two, take out and it'll heal. I learned that nifty trick when i lost my gauges and could afford new ones. Doesnt hurt too much and its pretty straight forward. 
I can't imagine a child from a healthy home who has their ears pierced as an infant growing up and saying "Mom, i hate you for piercing my ears!" I just cant. In fact its really comical to me. 

I really want Syri's done. She'd be so cute. On the other hand she's a tough girl and I know she wont have a problem getting them done when she's older. If I do get them done, they'll probably be done at the doctors office or somewhere professional.
ETA watched the video, though cringing a little bit, reminded me exactly of getting shots done. I'm still on the fence of what I want to do. 
Also, are you inflicting pain on your child when you let them choose on their own to get their ears pierced? No, your not. So unless the child complains when they are older (which I personally find unlikely) you arent just cruelly inflicting them with pain.


----------



## KaceysMummy

It's not needed so why get it done? :shrug: 
I don't get it, it doesn't make your baby any cuter, or that - it has no purpose what so ever for a baby but people think it's acceptable to do. 
Anyone who gets their LO ears pierced isn't doing it for their LO they are doing it for themselves which is so selfish, just wait a more few years and let them decide... x


----------



## sarah0108

Desi, the difference is, if they get them done before they understand, its YOU the parent inflicting pain for no reason, when they are old enugh to understand then itsup to them if they want to go through the pain.

i just dont get it, babies dont need earrings to make them 'cute'


----------



## ~RedLily~

I don't understand the comparison between vaccinations and ear piercings. Vaccinations are beneficial to the child, the child gets nothing out of having their ears pierced.


----------



## Desi's_lost

I didnt compare shot to ear piercing in the sense of usefulness, just that it was the same reaction.


----------



## mayb_baby

Desi's_lost said:


> Okay heres my take. If the child doesnt want earings when the are older and doesnt want the hole gauge your ears up a step or two, take out and it'll heal. I learned that nifty trick when i lost my gauges and could afford new ones. Doesnt hurt too much and its pretty straight forward.
> I can't imagine a child from a healthy home who has their ears pierced as an infant growing up and saying "Mom, i hate you for piercing my ears!" I just cant. In fact its really comical to me.
> 
> I really want Syri's done. She'd be so cute. On the other hand she's a tough girl and I know she wont have a problem getting them done when she's older. If I do get them done, they'll probably be done at the doctors office or somewhere professional.
> ETA watched the video, though cringing a little bit, reminded me exactly of getting shots done. I'm still on the fence of what I want to do.
> Also, are you inflicting pain on your child when you let them choose on their own to get their ears pierced? No, your not. So unless the child complains when they are older (which I personally find unlikely) you arent just cruelly inflicting them with pain.

No they may not say 'I hate you for percing my ears but as a baby why do it then, why not wait until they can understand and look after them. I mean most parent hate watching there babies be jagged for health puposes, why on earth would you intentionaly put more holes in a babies body. That are unnessesery :dohh: 

It is cruel as others have said if that's the case why are we not aloud to get there second hole pierced or the top of the ear or belly button. Im sure as a teen it would be deemed as 'cool' but why put a small baby/child through pain for cosmetic purposes? For your benefit. 
Babies get enough pain through jags why put them through more so you can say 'awww look cute' to me it looks cheap on babies


----------



## mayb_baby

Desi's_lost said:


> I didnt compare shot to ear piercing in the sense of usefulness, just that it was the same reaction.

why do you want this reaction without it being for a pupose:wacko:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Because its a choice a person makes as a parent. Like it or not it is a choice that each of us has. You don't like it, don't do it but no one has a place to judge another for it. 
No matter what I say it'll get ragged on with the same thoughts that have already been put forth five times so i guess i've said my piece and thats that.


----------



## mayb_baby

:rolleyes:


----------



## sarah0108

Fair enough its your choice what to do to the baby but at the same time just because you are the childs parent, whats gives you the right to put bits of metal in their little bodys?


----------



## sarah0108

EDITED.

Apparently im too sarcastic.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Now why do you have to be so sarcastic? Can't you just respectfully accept that some people dont see things the way you do?


----------



## mayb_baby

Do it's your choice as a parent, might get michael some botox keep his skin smooth it's only a jag :sulk:


----------



## sarah0108

Nope i cant accept it because its not like its a parenting style. ITS POINTLESS.


----------



## lov3hat3

Theres allways clip ons :thumbup: 
I dont have a mega strong view on it,i would get them done, but only when they were old enough, i dont see the point in getting it done early, plus id be scared of them being ripped out or whatever. I dont know when i got mine done, i dont remember it, but i still wear them. Guess everyones different :thumbup: I cried when jamiee has his injections :haha: so i wouldnt be able to do it.


----------



## Desi's_lost

You cant be mature enough to keep your rude posts to yourselves and you wonder why teen parenting gets such a bad rep from all the other sections.
I'm embarassed really.


----------



## sarah0108

It was hardly rude desi, and its one thread. If people dont like the teen parenting section then they dont have to read it do they.

And no i don't wonder why it has a bad rep, :shrug: i have never noticed anyone hating on us.


----------



## lov3hat3

ive seen some pretty rude posts in other sections too, so i doubt thats the reason... just saying.


----------



## mayb_baby

Desi's_lost said:


> Now why do you have to be so sarcastic? Can't you just respectfully accept that some people dont see things the way you do?

That is the way some people see it I mean it has been done https://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/woman/3485305/I-give-my-girl-8-Botox-for-pageant.html
I mean it's parent's choice :dohh:


----------



## KaceysMummy

Its taking away your child's choice? 
There is a risk to infection, scaring and choking? 
Its purely for vanity...


----------



## sarah0108

i agree courtney :thumbup:


----------



## mayb_baby

Post this topic in baby club and see there reaction!


----------



## Desi's_lost

I just wish people could say their bit and leave it be instead of the same people posting the same thing five times. We get your point. I've explained mine, too bad it cant be left at that.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Oh Christ, this again? When are we all going to except that WE ALL MAKE DIFFERENT PARENTING CHOICES?!

Susie Q is going to get her daughter's ears pierced. Jane Doe is going to get her son circumcised. Mary Sue is going to breast feed. Sandy Fisher is going to formula feed from birth. These are all CHOICES that we make as parents. And we should all respect that we are all different and see things differently.

I've ranted about the cultural difference on these topics many times. But, I'll say it again. In America, it is COMPLETELY normal to see little babies with their ears pierced. It's hardly ever looked down on and nobody would dare say we're abusing our children or causing them permanent psychological damage. From what I understand, the UK is more outspoken about these topics than we are here. So why not keep that in mind when you're throwing about things like "your child will hate you forever" and all the other generalized assumptions that have no base in fact. 

I'm not planning on getting Liv's ears pierced till she asks, but I am tired of seeing others being bullied and put down for their choices as parents. This was actually one of the calmest threads I've seen on the subject until people have to start getting rude.

God damn, why isn't this locked already?


----------



## mayb_baby

Where has it become rude?


----------



## KaceysMummy

Everyones just expressing their own point of view, isn't that the point when the OP asks 'What is everyone's view on it?' ... :shrug:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

mayb_baby said:


> Where has it become rude?

All the snide little comments like "Oh yeah, I'll just get my child botox, it's just a jab!" It's obvious that comments like that spark arguments and make others feel stupid. There's no need for it.


----------



## sarah0108

btw, no-one said the child will tell the parents they hate them :thumbup: 

this thread was a nice debate until people came along and turned it nasty


----------



## mayb_baby

Well it's done and to be honest what is the difference I mean it wears away quick and leaves no scares. It's a fact! 
There is no limit on how many times someone can post and if they disagree they are aloud to explain etc. Just because one person says this is out of hand what people say is a joke etc. Doesn't mean a thread needs locked I mean no one is directly rude


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

KaceysMummy said:


> Everyones just expressing their own point of view, isn't that the point when the OP asks 'What is everyone's view on it?' ... :shrug:

For the most part everybody has been expressing their views. But there's comments that have been made that are not constructive at all and are made only to make the OP and other's who choose to pierce their children's ears feel stupid. I'm just tired of it.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Croc-O-Dile said:


> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> Where has it become rude?
> 
> All the snide little comments like "Oh yeah, I'll just get my child botox, it's just a jab!" It's obvious that comments like that spark arguments and make others feel stupid. There's no need for it.Click to expand...

What a line i've never heard before "where is it rude" :wacko:

Anyway yes this exactly. I don't have any issue with other people having different opinions. If you think its wrong, you think its wrong! But there is no need for the tattoo, botox, your child will hate you, well why dont i just break his arm bits.


----------



## sarah0108

No-one was arguing until now.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

mayb_baby said:


> Well it's done and to be honest what is the difference I mean it wears away quick and leaves no scares. It's a fact!
> There is no limit on how many times someone can post and if they disagree they are aloud to explain etc. Just because one person says this is out of hand what people say is a joke etc. Doesn't mean a thread needs locked I mean no one is directly rude

You know exactly why getting botox and getting your ears pierced is different. And I made the comment about it being locked because this is how these threads go. They start off as a nice debate, then people start posting rude "jokes" since that's what we're calling them, others get offended, rightfully so, and then everybody starts shooting off and it gets locked. Why not just nip it in the bud?


----------



## sarah0108

Everyone is getting far too high and mighty, this thread should just be deleted tbh.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

sarah0108 said:


> Everyone is getting far too high and mighty, this thread should just be deleted tbh.

That was my whole point.


----------



## mayb_baby

Well It's a needle! I mean there is no hole left, piercing leaves holes and clearly hurts that's my point. I think it's extreme for a baby due to the risk of infection


----------



## KaceysMummy

Croc-O-Dile said:


> KaceysMummy said:
> 
> 
> Everyones just expressing their own point of view, isn't that the point when the OP asks 'What is everyone's view on it?' ... :shrug:
> 
> For the most part everybody has been expressing their views. But there's comments that have been made that are not constructive at all and are made only to make the OP and other's who choose to pierce their children's ears feel stupid. I'm just tired of it.Click to expand...

Yeah I get that, but it's only going to make them feel stupid if they allow it too, and if they agree with what they did then why should it? :shrug: 
And it was done it a joking way too not a serious way...
Whereas someone else commented on teen parenting reputation and how they were embarrassed, thats a dig, intentional or not... why bring it up? It had nothing to do with the thread? x


----------



## Desi's_lost

mayb_baby said:


> Well It's a needle! I mean there is no hole left, piercing leaves holes and clearly hurts that's my point. I think it's extreme for a baby due to the risk of infection

:coffee:


----------



## Desi's_lost

KaceysMummy said:


> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KaceysMummy said:
> 
> 
> Everyones just expressing their own point of view, isn't that the point when the OP asks 'What is everyone's view on it?' ... :shrug:
> 
> For the most part everybody has been expressing their views. But there's comments that have been made that are not constructive at all and are made only to make the OP and other's who choose to pierce their children's ears feel stupid. I'm just tired of it.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I get that, but it's only going to make them feel stupid if they allow it too, and if they agree with what they did then why should it? :shrug:
> And it was done it a joking way too not a serious way...
> Whereas someone else commented on teen parenting reputation and how they were embarrassed, thats a dig, intentional or not... why bring it up? It had nothing to do with the thread? xClick to expand...

So Lorna is still just joking, its not meant to be rude or insulting or just plain annoying? :coffee:


----------



## booflebump

Thread locked - don't think I need to explain why


----------

